# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  КОНТРОЛЬ РАБОТЫ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ В СЕТИ

## vikkks

ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУСТА ПРОГРАММУ КОТОРАЯ-БЫ ЗАПИСЫВАЛА ВСЮ РАБОТУ ВСЕХ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ В СЕТИ И ПОТОМ ВЫДАВАЛА ОТЧЕТ. У МЕНЯ СТОЯЛА LanAgent Standart 3.0 НО ОНА ЧЕТО РАБОТАЕТ НЕ КОРРЕКТНО (ПЕРЕУСТАНАВЛИВАЛ НЕСКОЛЬКО УЖЕ РАЗ РАЗНЫЙ ЛАНАГЕНТ И ВИНДУ БИЛ НИЧЕ НЕ ПОМОГАЕТ). ПОДСКАЖИТЕ КАКУЮ-ТО НОРМАЛЬНУЮ. Я ХОТЕЛ ПОСТАВИТЬ АКТИВИТИ МОНИТОР НО НИГДЕ НЕ НАШЕЛ ЛЕКАРСТВА ПОД НЕГО...
пОЖАЛУЙСТА ПОСОВЕТУЙТЕ...

----------


## Static

Попробуй MIPKO http://www.mipko.ru/

p.s. и не капси..

----------


## DarkSign

LanVisor с этим прекрасно справляется

----------


## Downkey

Я использую MIPKO.

----------


## reamn

Я использую очень долго -KGB Keylogger / по новому мипко ))):)

----------


## Niki_tozz

netview

----------


## Downkey

Случилось странное - с некоторых пор исчезли логи сообщений майл-агента. Но логи нажатых клавиш есть. Никто не сталкивался с таким? Может ли пользователь как то защитить своего майл-агента от Мипки?

----------


## at1001

Network LookOut Administrator
сервер (на админе) - клиенты (станции),
в окне одновременно несколько маленьких экранчиков пользователей,
можно подключиться (типа RDP или VNC) к компу в режиме просмотра или управления (в отличие от RDP - управляешь одновременно с пользователем в его сеансе без блокировки).

----------


## dim89

доброе время суток. ситуация следущая нужно запретить из локальной сети запуск приложенний но оставить запуск офисных приложенний. грубо говоря  надо  запретить стороние приложения в локальной сети (игры, непредусмотренный софт)

----------


## this

настраиваешь в политике в gpesdit.msc запуск только указанных приложений, мозгоклюйство, но эффективно

----------


## dim89

согласен, очень геморно это  делать. но юзеры переименовывают  файл в один из разрешшенных (explorer, word и т.д.). осталось тока разрешать либо запрещать запуск по кешу файла, вот это действительно мозгоклюйство :mad:

----------

